# Considering adding a BGE



## iso (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been smoking for a few years now with an el cheapo Wal-Mart special SnP. It's been modified and generally works ok to BBQ year around. Using hot water heater blankets I can reasonable keep the heat at 250 long enough to smoke a couple of butts, ABTs, fatties, ribs, etc. 

Wife has offered to buy me a large Big Green Egg smoker. Someone told her it's the best smoker around. The BGE is expensive. Not only is there the cost of the smoker itself, then I'd need to add the stand and wings. Not really into building a UDS or modding the SnP for reverse draft. 

Is the BGE really worth the coinage?


----------



## rivet (Sep 6, 2009)

From what I've heard in the last 2 or 3 months from folks who've bought them, no.

The Komado- the BGE competitor- has units with all the extras included for less than 1/2 the price.

They both work the same. You don't get to "drop names" if you buy a Komado.

Half the people I know who have one got it to be able to say they own a BGE, and couldn't cook their way out of McDonalds.


----------



## iso (Sep 6, 2009)

Odd that you should mention the Kamado (http://www.primogrill.com/products.html)... I just ran across it on the web. It looks alot similar to the BGE, just never heard of it. Looks like there are a few dealers in the area that carry it. Going to have to check it out.

I am not a brand person. Prefer to let the food speak for itself.


----------



## ellymae (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Iso - I just saw this. 
I have had a few cookers and got a BGE last year. Since then, I have only used my stick burner once (because I needed the space). 

I didn't get an Egg because I wanted to drop names, and I have heard great things about the Primo product as well. Not sure what the price differences are, but I can tell you what I like about the Egg. 

It is a very versatile cooker - once you get it dialed in the temps hold steady for long cooks. 
It is very frugal on fuel use. I use lump charcoal and wood chunks. Last month I did a 18 hour cook on one load of fuel (less then 10 #s) and had enough coals left in the Egg the next time I fired it up to cook pizzas at 500 degrees. 

Speaking of pizzas - you can crank up the temp and your cooker becomes a brick oven, or if you like to get a high sear on a steak you can do that too. 

Is the Egg pricy - yep, can't argue with you there. For me it was the right decission. We cook on it multiple times a week and have never looked back. 

I know an Egg owner in your area that I have no doubt would be happy to talk with you about his Egg experience if you like - just let me know. 

All of the pictures I have posted on this forum have are of food I cooked on the Egg and there are a few more here - http://cid-3bfd530a8c28ea90.skydrive...om/albums.aspx

PM me if you want to talk about it. If my hubby volunteered to buy me a new Egg I would jump all over it. 
Oh - one other thing - it's a great cooker - so she may become more interested in cooking with you - that may be a plus or a minus.


----------



## flash (Sep 9, 2009)

Being I could buy around 15 of my current smokers or a heck of alot of meat, I'll pass on the BGE. That being said, any of my friends that have the Egg seem to love them, but I can say the same about my friends that have a GOSM.


----------



## zopi (Sep 9, 2009)

Has anyone considered building a refractory based cooker? I don't know about the ceramics, but I do know how to build a vault oven..it's not too deep a stretch to see 
a tank lined with firebrick, or a castable refractory...

It's something to think about...


----------



## billbo (Sep 10, 2009)

No egg for me, build a drum


----------



## tntxajun (Sep 10, 2009)

My '02 worth from prior experience. The Kamado works as well and in many instances better than the BGE. For grilling the BGE can out perform but only slightly. For smoking, the Kamodo is a more efficient system and uses less fuel. Both should not be left out nor used in winter conditions. Both units suffered cracks from from moisture and freezing temps. I bought the original
BGE from the hype. Moved to the Kamado after the BGE went down. Wont
reinvest in either for similar problems. Longer than 6 hr smokes , the adding of fuel and or wood is a hassle,  but both delivered great results if you dont mind the pain. Used them more as grills because of that disadvantage and burdensome fuel situation.  Great grills,  but a pain to use on long smokes.
THis was more than 20 years ago and the ceramics might have improved since then, but I wouldnt invest again to find out.

Just my opinion,, FWIW,

Jack~


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 10, 2009)

I have no experience with an egg or a knock off. But if I could afford it, and the wife said to go buy an egg, I'd do it and not think twice. They have a marvelous reputation, so if money is not a problem, why futz around around with a knock off?

I'm great at spending other folks money..........


----------



## zopi (Sep 10, 2009)

well, yeah...

or...both.


----------



## zopi (Sep 10, 2009)

Me too..I work for the government!


----------



## fishawn (Sep 10, 2009)

I personally, don't own a BGE, but a close friend does. He seems to like it really well & can't believe the temps he can hold for long periods with minimal fuel. I have heard they can pretty much last forever if you take basic care of them & as noted & keep them out of severe weather variations.

The Kamado's or other brands of that style of cooker appear to be the same concept to me, with most likely pro's & con's for both. I have seen a few of the BGE's, Kamoda's & other similar products on Craigslist, so that might be worth looking into.

I personally am a MES user, due to the ease & minimal time required to babysit it.... If I had a lot more time for charcoal, I would probably start with a Weber WSM, personally.


----------



## alx (Sep 10, 2009)

They are nice ceramic rigs....Not cheap,but nice.....I plan on getting one....eventualy.I have 6 smokers now...............


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

The Komodo makes a refractory design, per this page:
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/productrevi...okamado/kk.htm

In my opinion, the high dollar cooker is not where good Bbq comes from. The chef need only the knowledge and skills required to maintain his equipment/materials during a cook so as to produce consistantly good results.

If you wish to purchase or design/construct a big dollar rig, be sure you do it for the right reasons...Jonesing won't make you a better cook, and no amount of money invested in your equipment will help you understand how it operates the best in all conditions. Big dollar equipment doesn't make the food taste or look any better...only the chef can turn out good food.

I could never justify buying a (nearly) $2,000.00 cooker that could only handle enough food for one or two families at a time. Look at the cost of investment per meal cooked over just a few years, that's some pretty spendy in-home dining.

Personally, I go for the simpler rigs with a few basic conveniences designed into it so that my outdoor cooking experiences will be the most enjoyable. Then, it doesn't seem like a chore to cook a meal.

I digressed here, but, this is how I see it.

Eric


----------



## iso (Sep 11, 2009)

thank you for all of your feeback. It looks like I need to expand my search. 

With respect to _"Both should not be left out nor used in winter conditions"  and "Both units suffered cracks from from moisture and freezing temps.": _I do smoke & grill year around. I don't care if there is 6 inches of snow on the ground or its raining the typical PNW rain. My SnP has a hot water heater blanket that gets wrapped around it in the winter. 

It would appear that neither the Komado nor the BGE would withstand even a years cooking. A typical smoke session will run anywhere from 16-20 hours for 2 butts. I'll load in ABTs, fatties, etc for snacks.

I am just looking for a better tool. Better product will come with experience and time. I'd like a smoker that is less maintenance during a smoke session & can cold smoke cheese. A smaller smoke chamber than the SnP would be good. Don't need to cook for a brigade, just a family or two.


----------



## zopi (Sep 13, 2009)

had an idea...build yerself a UDS and add some thermal mass in the form of a few fire bricks...<G>

I'm thinking of painting mine green and calling it the BGD...


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 13, 2009)

LOL call it a "BRE"



"Big redneck egg"


----------



## zopi (Sep 13, 2009)

DING! Winnar! Thread over. 

Oh..this isn't FARK...

Considering the guy I got the drum from and the not so urban atmoshpere of his establishment, and of course my own sunbaked rural background...I think that's the ticket...now photoshop someone's logo and see if I can get sued by both john deere and BGE...LOLZ....


----------



## rivet (Sep 13, 2009)

Eric- could not have said it better myself. Excellent reply!


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have heard the eggs are a good smoker but you have to fine a true owner to hear that. I dont know any but as far as me I own a Gosm gasser  and i can said it's a ggreat smoker for whay I have and do with it.


----------



## kookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Another option that you might want to look into is one of the cookshack smokers. I have one and they are great units. They are one of the more spender electric units. But I use mine all year round. They are well insulated for the cold winter smokes. They are very efficent on wood. I use like no more then 8 oz of wood chips for a whole smoke. It makes great jerky and prime rib. The one I have is their smaller one but for only 2 or 3 people it is great plenty. I like it for the ease of use and the efficenty. As with any electric unit you have to watch the weather condictions. I keep mine in the garage and roll it out when smoking. I don't normally smoking in a downpour so thats not a big issue for me. When smoking I keep it under the overhang of my garage roof and I have a nice blocked off porch area that helps with the wind factor. Hope that helps you out. Lots of great smokers out there to check out.


----------



## reflect (Sep 18, 2009)

I had a BGE, among other smokers. First off someone said they run $2K...not even new. I would say troll Craigs list until you find a used one. Heck I just sold my large BGE for $550 with table and cover. Now I sold it to fund my next smoker. I live In Ohio. I have used it in a blizzard without issues and routinely used it over night in freezing temps. If you load them up full with charcoal they can run for 24 hours. Now I thought the amount of rack space lacked due to the round grate.

All in all I liked what I could turn out. Keep in mind though it is the cook mostly not the smoker.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## cachesk (Sep 18, 2009)

I own a Big Green Egg and live in Montreal (snow capital of North America) where winter temperatures  regularly go  well below -20.  I use my BGE all year round with no cracking or adverse effects whatsover.  I own a vertical smoker as well (which is at my cottage), but nothing compares to the way you can simply reach the temp you want and then shut the drafts to maintain for hours on end.  It is a phenomenal smoker that develops better and better taste the more you use it. Those who experience cracking are probably using one of the knock off eggs which are known to crack.
I certainly did not pay any $2000 dollars - more like $800 for the large one and it was worth every cent. I simply bought a rack stacker, so I can smoke  3 * 5 lb. bacon slabs simultaneously - 2 pork butts or 3 briskets at the same time, so room is not an issue.


----------



## mjrodney (Dec 10, 2009)

My own large BGE was priced below $800 from a dealer.

Still expensive, to be sure, but warranted essentially forever. 

If it, or any part of it does crack, I am told they will make it right for the cost of shipping a replacement part. If you can wait until your selling dealer places a stock order, the shipping costs go away.

In my experience with a charcoal grill, a gas grill, a charcoal upright smoker and the Egg, the three things that impress me most about the Egg are....

One, it's a set and forget type of cooker. Once stabilized at a given temperature, it tends to stay there for a long, long time. As I sit here, a Boston Butt is on the egg at 225 degrees, where it has been since 0530 this morning. It's now 1100 hrs, and the temp inside the Egg hasn't budged.

Two, it is absolutely frugal with lump charcoal. After today's cook is over, I expect to find a small central portion of the charcoal to have burned away, leaving more than 50% still available for the next cook.

And third, if you really, really, want to sear a good steak, do it on a 600+ degree grate. The Egg can certainly do that.

Does this mean you absolutely have to have one? Of course not.

You can damn near accomplish the same thing with a few banana leaves, some firewood and a hole in the backyard. For a lot less money.

But, it's another toy for the backyard cook that happens to turn out some pretty good grub once in a while.


----------



## bigslick (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok I bought it several weeks ago but cut a deal with the wife to not fire it up until all the Christmas decorations were up and such.
I have been curious about them for several years, have 2 good friends that do not smoke but swear by them for grilling.
I have a GOSM I have been smoking on for a year now, and a pos grill a buddy sold me when he upgraded, that is on its last leg.  I grill 3 or more times a week so was willing to spend a bit more than some would on a grill.
When looking at decent quality grills, the BGE is very comptetitive, price wise, in my opinion, I spent less than $800 on the large egg and materials to build a table.
I fired it up the first time and I think I pee'd my pants a little, it was in the mid 30's outside and I hit 550 deg in 4 mins 51 seconds.
Warmed up for grilling faster than my propane grill!
I cooked a steak on it just to try it out, I felt I overcooked it, internal temp wise, it came out medium, but was as moist as my normal rare steaks, with a restruant style sear.
I will begin smoking on it in short order and give honest feedback.
I did buy it primarily as a grill/pizza oven, as I love my GOSM for smoking, but am very much looking forward to smoking over charcoal with this thing.

I did not buy it just to own a BGE, I bought it because I felt it would be more versitile than any comparably priced alternative.

I do hope I end up loving it, but if I don't, I will be honest, I would hate to let anyone waste money if I could prevent it.
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## bluefrog (Dec 11, 2009)

To add to what others have said...my son in Denver uses his BGE year round and produces outstanding results.  It amazes me that he can put a brisket on in the morning and go to work and leave it alone all day and come home to finish it.  His results with it I think are better than mine with either my GOSM or Bradley.

Scott


----------



## mjrodney (Dec 13, 2009)

Just read the first few pages of "The Kansas City Barbeque Society Cookbook" and this comment was printed....

"This is a ceramic, egg shaped unit with a very tight seal. From a centuries old Japanese design, these units use very little fuel, and require little tending to the meat. As Dan Maser, distributor of the "ultimate cooker" says, "When I sell one of these units, I know it's the last one I'll ever sell to that customer. These units have an average life of 40 years."


----------



## carpetride (Dec 13, 2009)

I've considering a small one for steaks for small family dinners.  If you haven't bought something yet you might also add the Baby Stumps Smoker to your list to review.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 13, 2009)

Actually Viking makes one it looks like an Egg wrapped in stainless.


----------



## rugger (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought an extra large BGE about 1.5 years ago and find its awesome. If you spend a little time getting use to controlling temps you will find it is relatively easy to manage. Once you master it you can set it up for a long or short smoke and walk away knowing it will remain with in a 5 degrees or so of your preferred setting. Getting over the price is difficult but it will last a lifetime. Don't know anything about the other ceramic grills, never had them. Look on craigslist or ebay for accessories. 
Rugger


----------



## sgh1 (Aug 15, 2014)

I have several cookers in my are arsenal to chose from. Two of them are eggs. The eggs get used for 95% of my cooks. They are par excellent to say the least. The only time I use the massive units is when cooking events or fundraisers. The eggs do everything extremely well. One would be hard pressed to do any better in my opinion.


----------



## sgh1 (Aug 15, 2014)

image.jpg



__ sgh1
__ Aug 15, 2014


----------



## sgh1 (Aug 15, 2014)

image.jpg



__ sgh1
__ Aug 15, 2014


----------



## sgh1 (Aug 15, 2014)

image.jpg



__ sgh1
__ Aug 15, 2014


----------



## 3montes (Aug 15, 2014)

I've never seen the bang for the buck in a BGE. I would buy a WSM for a fraction and get virtually the same performance and results. I've always considered the BGE to be boutique. Not that they don't turn out some great BBQ with the right guy running it but the cash outlay for one is just too much for that size of a cooker.

Besides one would not be near big enough for me. Neither would two. For the price of 2 decked out BGE's I bought this. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















tank40.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Aug 15, 2014


















tank41.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Aug 15, 2014


----------

